# marketing specialist gets closed status



## Amitsharma (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi there,

Iam new to this forum so pls ignore my mistakes.
Guys iam really worried about my migration as i applied for Marketing specialist in canberra , got positive vetassess assesment , but now i see that the nominated occupation (Marketing Specialist) is showing closed Status ,will i loose the chance to get an invitation from diac or will this occupation open in future .
Please suggest


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

hi amit,

i too have appilied for marketing specialist inACT... worried..let me know if you get any updates on the same.


----------



## Amitsharma (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi Mr. Grover

I think that the new csol list will come in august , hopefully it opens again, have you got your assessment done from vetassess

Also let me know what is the ielts requirement , my agent didn't make things clear I got 
s-7,L-6.5,r-6.5,w-6.5 ,now he says for act minimum requirement is 7 in speaking and 7 overall


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

Amitsharma said:


> Hi Mr. Grover
> 
> I think that the new csol list will come in august , hopefully it opens again, have you got your assessment done from vetassess


Yes i have submitted my documents.. They needed my pay slips of my current job rest all documents have been successfully received.. My status shows in progress as of now.. But my concerns are for the wait for the new list


----------



## Amitsharma (Jul 9, 2013)

Usually they take 2 months , I got a positive assessment result in approx. 2.5 months,
Grover ji even if the nominated occupation is closed you can file the EOI ,but then the ielts requirement goes up to 7 in each band , give me your mail id


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

I scored a 7.5 over all with s-8,w-7.5,r-7,l-8


----------



## Amitsharma (Jul 9, 2013)

GOOD scores Groverji, I don't know how I goofed up my ielts , going to take 
a re-test this Saturday , hope I score 7 in each band , hey with your score you can also claim 10 extra points, this makes ur chances more brighter .


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

I got a confirmation mail from vetassess saying all documents received.. Status in progress.. This is my 12th week .. Ne idea how much more time.. Also u may call me manpreet


----------



## Amitsharma (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi manpreet have you submitted the documents urself or u r going through an agent ..normally it takes about 8-10 weeks , but be positive, they usually take 10-12 weeks, one of my known got it in 5 months, but if the documentation and verification is right you will get a positive response asap


----------



## Amitsharma (Jul 9, 2013)

Iam sure u will get a positive response


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

I m going through an agent but too many questions.. Lol.. Whats the next step post the results


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi got my positive revert from vetassess.. Now waiting for ACT to give out its occupation list


----------



## Arjun_singh_76 (Aug 16, 2013)

Mkgrover said:


> Hi got my positive revert from vetassess.. Now waiting for ACT to give out its occupation list


Dear Grover,

Can you please share the sample of your Work Experience letter,
please feel free to drop me a mail on arjun_singh_76 at yahoo dot com
would love to connect
I am based out of Bangalore

Regards
Arjun Singh


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

Arjun_singh_76 said:


> Dear Grover,
> 
> Can you please share the sample of your Work Experience letter,
> please feel free to drop me a mail on arjun_singh_76 at yahoo dot com
> ...


sure arjun shall mail you the details tomm.


----------



## harsheys (Sep 1, 2013)

hello all,

Is the list available yet? can anyone share the link pls?

Thanks,


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I've some doubt about IELTS score, please help me on this as I am very much confused.

I've attempted IELTS twice 
and 
1st time I got 7,7,7,6.5(W)

2nd Time I got 7,7,7.5,5.5(W)

Could you please let me know whether I can proceed with filing EOI or not?

I'd really appreciate your great help and thank you very much in advance.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

list is out and i guess marketing specialist is closed for ACT


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

you can file EOI with first IELTS scorecard since you have 6 in all sections. 
rest assessment is in place i hope


----------



## Mkgrover (Jul 12, 2013)

Any other option for marketing specialist since ACT is closed


----------



## dhavalmasrani (Apr 13, 2013)

Mkgrover said:


> Yes i have submitted my documents.. They needed my pay slips of my current job rest all documents have been successfully received.. My status shows in progress as of now.. But my concerns are for the wait for the new list


Hi, I too am in a similar situation. My assessment has come positive. IELTS is above 7 in all the four sections. But Marketing Specialist is showing closed in ACT. Dont know what to do now. I didnt take help of any agent till this stage but now m lost. If you guys have any leads with regards to how to proceed, do let me know. Thanks


----------



## harsheys (Sep 1, 2013)

dhavalmasrani said:


> Hi, I too am in a similar situation. My assessment has come positive. IELTS is above 7 in all the four sections. But Marketing Specialist is showing closed in ACT. Dont know what to do now. I didnt take help of any agent till this stage but now m lost. If you guys have any leads with regards to how to proceed, do let me know. Thanks


Hello, 
You might have already considered this. But if you have a valid job offer in act, you can then apply for verification with the state even though the status is closed. Not sure what are the conversion rates for closed category but you never know, you might be the chosen one . Please do try if that works and let us know.


----------



## dhavalmasrani (Apr 13, 2013)

HI 

but how to get sponsorship from an employer!!? 

In fact i send all other documents for pre verification..did all the hardwork but got a reply from case officer saying if I dont have a close relative living in ACT or I dont have an offer from employer in ACT they cant even consider my verification request


----------



## harsheys (Sep 1, 2013)

dhavalmasrani said:


> HI
> 
> but how to get sponsorship from an employer!!?
> 
> In fact i send all other documents for pre verification..did all the hardwork but got a reply from case officer saying if I dont have a close relative living in ACT or I dont have an offer from employer in ACT they cant even consider my verification request


That's right. You need a valid job offer in act.. You could look at seek and a few other job sites to connect with employers.. Linkedin helps too.


----------



## pratheesh (Nov 20, 2016)

Dear Friends,

I am waiting for the state nomination from NSW. I have few doubts as follow.

Apply as Marketing Specialist - 225113

VETASSESS Approved as below
Education - 15 points
Experience - 8.2 yeas- 15 points
Age - 25 points
IELTS - 6.5- 0 points.
Thus, total 55 points 

if i get state nomination I will have 60 points.

My agent assured me that the state nomination will get with 5 months from NSW.
But when I check the web site of state nomination, only northern territory is nominating for Marketing specialist. 
But, Marketing Specialist is included in CSOL list.

Is there any chance to get state nomination from NSW ?.
Is it normally essay to get state nomination ?


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

pratheesh said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am waiting for the state nomination from NSW. I have few doubts as follow.
> 
> ...


From what I can see, the only options are NT, or SA with special conditions (ie >80 points). I don't think NT sponsors 190 visas directly anymore due to the number of people who were sponsored and never went to live in NT. Better odd of success to go for a 489 visa with NT sponsoring and once you have demonstrated your commitment to the State, then apply for sponsorship under 190.


----------



## khanhphan (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm new here. I intend to apply PR as a Marketing specialist onshore. My profile is:

Age: 33
Experience: 10 years in researching and teaching Marketing at a University
Degree: Bachelor of Business Administration and Master of International Business from The University of Melbourne, Vic, Au. I studied more than 6 subjects of Marketing. And I'm a PhD student with a marketing topic at an Australian Uni with a scholarship.
Ielts: at least 7.5 (can get PTE 79)

My point is 70-75 (exclude state sponsor).

Do I have any hope at skill assessment? And Is there any way for me to get PR with that profile?

Many thanks in advance. All the best


----------



## Slima (Sep 6, 2018)

Has anyone on this forum gotten their visa after all this time? 

Wondering if there’s any success rate with marketing or advertising specialist as their nominated occupation. 

Much thanks.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

Slima said:


> Has anyone on this forum gotten their visa after all this time?
> 
> Wondering if there’s any success rate with marketing or advertising specialist as their nominated occupation.
> 
> Much thanks.


I received my invitation last Friday. 489 visa sponsored by SA.


----------



## Slima (Sep 6, 2018)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> I received my invitation last Friday. 489 visa sponsored by SA.


Hi Hazelnutlatte, 

Congrats! For marketing specialist? 
I supposed you have very high points, above 80? 
I only have 70 including state points, so chances are dim I think.


----------



## Hazelnutlatte (Mar 6, 2017)

Slima said:


> Hazelnutlatte said:
> 
> 
> > I received my invitation last Friday. 489 visa sponsored by SA.
> ...


Hello Slima, yes for marketing specialist. I had 70 points + 10 points for visa 489. My visa was granted mid-December. Do you already have 20 points for English? If not yet, maybe you can try to take the test again for a higher score. SA will re-open in July.


----------



## takemetoaus (Aug 18, 2018)

Hazelnutlatte said:


> Hello Slima, yes for marketing specialist. I had 70 points + 10 points for visa 489. My visa was granted mid-December. Do you already have 20 points for English? If not yet, maybe you can try to take the test again for a higher score. SA will re-open in July.


Hi Hazelnutlatte,
how can you be sure that it will reopen in July for high-points?

Thanks


----------

